# [SOLVED] scanner help



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

I went to use my scanner and I am gettin a twain error
what is a twain error mean.
I recently got a different computer and havent used the scanner
since getting the new one. It is plugged into the computer and the light is on.


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

Did you load the correct drivers for the scanner under that OS as twain is a direct refference to the piece of software that controls the device?


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

What OS are you running and did you reinstall the scanner driver?


----------



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

I am running XP 
I put the cd in that came with the scanner and installed that
is that what you mean by the drivers?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

XP usually has drivers for most scanners. However, did you go to the manufacturer's webstie and download the most current XP drivers?


----------



## 4steve44 (May 4, 2004)

Yes, but you may need a new driver for the scanner to work in XP. I had a old HP Scanjet 5300c and I needed to go to the HP site to get the correct driver that would allow it to work with XP. Check the site of the Manufaturer of the scanner you have and see if you can get a new driver for XP.


----------



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes Iwent to the Artec website and downloaded the driver for E+48U and installed the driver, I am still getting that twain error. Do I need to install the text bridge from the CD?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What is the exact error message you are receiving?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The exact error message would be useful.

I would suggest uninstalling all the drivers/software that were installed for the scanner and then install only teh latest XP driver from teh web. You should also try another program to acccess the scanner - MS Paint or another imaging program that you may have on the computer.

You do not need to install Textbridge to have the scanner work properly.


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

If you have word installed try the *Insert/picture/ from scanner*and see if it works.


----------



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

First it has this box that pops up that says
cannot Operate
1.Please check whether the scanner connects to the computer.
2.Make sure that the scanner connects to the power and the LED is on.
3.Note that you can not connect to the scanner to the bus power device.

when I click on Ok

it than pops up with a little box that says

TWAIN error!
Failed to open the TWAIN driver


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like the scanner is not installed at all.

Go to Control Panel - System - Hardware - Device Manager and look for devices with errors - they will stand out.

If its the scanner then remove it from Device Manager and unplug, then reinstall the the driver and plug it back in.


----------



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

when I tried to use the scanner with photoshop elements I get this message

Twain_ 32
Cannot open the twain source. Make sure there is a valid source in the TWAIN
directory found in the windows directory


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do any imaging devices appear in device manager?


----------



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

Triple6 said:


> Sounds like the scanner is not installed at all.
> 
> Go to Control Panel - System - Hardware - Device Manager and look for devices with errors - they will stand out.
> 
> If its the scanner then remove it from Device Manager and unplug, then reinstall the the driver and plug it back in.


Under Device Manager

Other devices
-Universal serival bus (USB) Controller
-USB Device

All ARe in Yellow


----------



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> Do any imaging devices appear in device manager?


Logitech Qick Cam Express


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

kurlylox said:


> Under Device Manager
> 
> Other devices
> -Universal serival bus (USB) Controller
> ...


That would pretty much be the problem 

Can you try removing those and allow Windows to reinstall them.

Does the Logitech camera work? If so is it plugged into the same bank of USB ports, say, the front side, or the back side of the computer?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ah, then your USB ports aren't fully functionally. Try removing all the items under the USB Controller heading and rebooting. They should be automatically be reinstalled and hopefully will work properly. Make sure the scanner is not plugged in until the errors are gone from Device Manager.

You may also need to install Service Pack 1 for XP if it is not already installed. This can be downloaded from Windows Update under Tools in Internet Explorer. To check to see if you have Service Pack 1 already installed go to Control Panel - System and look under the General Tab - it will say if its XP with Service Pack 1.


----------



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

already have service pack 1

great it works now 
went into control panel under system 
under device manager
where the yellow question marks were under 
other device right clicked on them and updated them


thanks guys


----------

